# ترنيمة عايز منك هديه للمرنمه انجى اسحق



## anosh (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*تر نيمة عايز منك هدية 
اداء المرنمه انجى اسحق 
بالاشتراك مع المرنم مينا مجدى 
الترنيمة مسجلة من حفل 2008 بمسرح الانبا رويس بالكاتدرائيه 
اتمنى من ربنا ان الاداء  و الصوت يعجكم و يكون التسجيل واضح *​
*تم تعديل اللينك*​
http://www.2shared.com/file/7782386/4acf233f/____.html


----------



## احلى ديانة (11 ديسمبر 2008)

يسعدنى انى اول واحد يرد عليكم

فى انتظار المزيد منك يا انجى 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## anosh (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*ميرسى كتير يا احلى ديانه و كل سنه و انت طيب​*


----------



## احلى ديانة (11 ديسمبر 2008)

وانتى طيبة يا انجى


----------



## الوداعة (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكراً  يا أنجى على الترنيمة الجميلة ، 
و يسعدنى إنى اكون تانى واحد يرد على موضوعك بعد الجميلة أحلى ديانه ،
 وكل سنة و منتدانا الغالى بسلام ، و أعضائنا المباركين بسلام 












*​


----------



## anosh (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*الوداعه ميرسى كتير ليك و كل سنه و انت طيب و بالف خير​*


----------



## الوداعة (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*بجد ربنا يحمى منتدانا الجميل ، و أنتى بألف صحة و خير و طيبة كمان  يا أنجى ، و ربنا يحميكوا و يعوضكم 






*​


----------



## first (12 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على الترنيمة والرب يباركك.... وكل عام ووالجميع بخير


----------



## anosh (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*thanks first... merry christmas​*


----------



## anosh (14 ديسمبر 2008)

و كل سنه و انت طيب​


----------



## مراد نشات (15 ديسمبر 2008)

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## anosh (16 ديسمبر 2008)

*ميرسى مراد على مرورك و كل سنه و انت طيب​*


----------



## anosh (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*و بالف خير​*


----------



## الامير الحزين (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا على المجهود الرائع
ربنا يبارك حياتك
منتظرين الجديد وكل يوم فى مزيد
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
*​


----------



## anosh (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*ميرسى الامير الحزين​*


----------



## moka_oka (24 ديسمبر 2008)

بجد  الترنمة جميلة ربنا ينور حياتكم   ويكون فى مزيد


----------



## anosh (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*بجد ميرسى ليك و لمرورك اللى اسعدنى كتتتتتير ​*


----------



## anosh (1 يناير 2009)

*meryy christmas​*


----------



## anosh (5 يناير 2009)

*for u​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (6 يناير 2009)

*ميرسى ياقمرايه انا حملتها تسلمىىىىىىىىىى ياقمرة
كول سنه وانتى طيبه*


----------



## مريم انطوان (6 يناير 2009)

كل عام وانتم بخير مع المسيح مع الاناشيد السمائية والنغمات الملائكية اهنيكم  بعيد ميلاد فادى البشريه  المجد  لله فى الاعالى والارض السلام وبالناس المسرة      ربنا يبارك حيتكم


----------



## anosh (8 يناير 2009)

*كيريا ... ميرسى على مرورك ياسكر و كل سنه و انت طيبه​*


----------



## anosh (11 يناير 2009)

*ميرسى مريم على مرورك اللى اسعدنى كتتتتتتتتتتتتتتير و كل سنه و انتى طيبه ياقمر​*


----------



## anosh (14 يناير 2009)

*thanksssssssssssssss​*


----------



## anosh (18 يناير 2009)

*عيد غطاس مجيد​*


----------



## anosh (21 يناير 2009)

*مع القصب و اللقلقاس​*


----------



## anosh (24 يناير 2009)

*thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssss​*


----------



## anosh (27 يناير 2009)

*for you​*


----------



## botros_22 (29 يناير 2009)

جميل جـــدا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## حبيبة مارجرجس (29 يناير 2009)

بجد صوتك جميل اوي ربنا يعوضك كتيررررر 
حبيبتي ربنا معاكي


----------



## anosh (29 يناير 2009)

*ميرسى بطرس و ميرسى حبيبة مارجرجس لمروركم اللى اسعدنى كتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتير​*


----------



## anosh (3 فبراير 2009)

*صلواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا من اجلى​*


----------



## anosh (5 فبراير 2009)

*و من اجل خدمة التسبيح فى كل مكااااااااااااان​*


----------



## anosh (10 فبراير 2009)

*كل سنه و كل المنتدى طيب بمناسبة صيام يونان​*


----------



## anosh (22 فبراير 2009)

*tanksssssssssssssss​*


----------



## anosh (3 مارس 2009)

*صلوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتكم​*


----------



## anosh (1 أبريل 2009)

*معاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايا​*


----------



## kalimooo (2 أبريل 2009)




----------



## anosh (2 أبريل 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااا كتييي​ييييييييييييير لمرورك


----------



## anosh (9 أبريل 2009)

*صلواااااااااااااااااااااااااتكم معايا​*


----------



## lovely dove (9 أبريل 2009)

مرسي ليكي كتير علي الترنيمة 
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## مريم12 (9 أبريل 2009)

*ترينمة جميلة
ميررررررسى كتير ​*


----------



## anosh (9 أبريل 2009)

*ميرسى بيبو 
ميرسى مريم 
على مروركم الغالى ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أبريل 2009)

ميرررسى على الترنيمه 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## anosh (12 أبريل 2009)

*ميرسى على مرورك ​*


----------



## anosh (28 أبريل 2009)

*صلواتكم معااااااااااااااااااااااايااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## anosh (30 أبريل 2009)

*كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير ​*


----------



## anosh (11 مايو 2009)

*صلوا من اجلى​*


----------



## anosh (24 مايو 2009)

*و من اجل الخدمه فى كل مكان​*


----------



## anosh (29 مايو 2009)

*و زمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان​*


----------



## Romany Zakher (30 مايو 2009)

سلام ونعمه ياانجى بجد الترنيمه ديه جميله جداااااااااااااا
 وادائك فيها قوى شكرا ليكى لانك سمحتيلى انى أسمعها واتعلم من العمل ومن أدائك
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## anosh (30 مايو 2009)

*ميرسى رومانى على تشجيعك المستمر
و ربنا ينمى كل موهبه لمجد اسمه القدوس*​


----------



## anosh (31 مايو 2009)

*و شكرا لمرورك الكريم 


*​


----------



## ayman adwar (2 يونيو 2009)

ميرسى كتير يا احلى ديانه و كل سنه و انت طيب


----------



## evramman (4 يونيو 2009)

*صوتك جميل جدا اخت anosh ربنا يبارك في موهبتك ونمي نعمتة فيك *​


----------



## anosh (7 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى افرام انا صوتى اخدت بركه لما سمعتوه*​


----------



## عماد لف (13 سبتمبر 2009)

عايز احمل الترنيمه:download:


----------



## anosh (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*جارى رفع الترنيمة من جديد​*


----------



## medo_2010200 (14 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا يا انجى انتى بجد صوت رائع


----------



## anosh (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*ميرسى مينااااااااااااااااااااا 
على ذوقك *​


----------



## DODY2010 (15 أكتوبر 2009)

مرسي علي الترنيمه الجميله ووننتظر المزيد


----------



## anosh (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*ميرسى دودى لمرورك​*


----------



## anosh (28 مايو 2010)

*ربناااااااااااااا يباركك​*


----------

